# am I entitled to rent allowance



## ml10 (9 Jul 2009)

I've been given a 3 day week in work but I was wondering would I be entitled to rent supplement aswell?


----------



## elcato (10 Jul 2009)

I would inquire in your local health board centre (HSE).


----------



## gipimann (10 Jul 2009)

If you are working less than 30 hours per week, claiming SW and if your spouse or partner (where applicable) is not working full-time, you can apply for Rent Supplement.  Entitlement will be means-tested, your wages and Jobseeker payment will be assessed, as well as any savings you may have.

You would also have to have been renting your property before your working hours were cut.


----------



## ml10 (11 Jul 2009)

I live alone , stupidly have no savings cause I always thought oh i'm alright my job is safe...  I know i'm entitled to get 34 euro a day off the social if my hours are decreased, but that only brings my wages up to 410, I earn 550, pay rent 140 per week and all my bills would I still be entitled to rent allowance.  I don't want to be greedy cause there is people a lot worse off than me, but when your earning a certain wage and then that gets cut its rather shocking. My hours will be 27 per week.


----------

